# Handy gesucht



## SveD (28. Mai 2011)

Aber nicht für mich, meine Freundin sucht eines Ende Juli ist es soweit mit dem neuen Vetrag sie will halt auch Superflat internet.
D.h. auch ein dazu fähiges Handy.

Sie will damit machen
- Telefonieren sehr viel... Frauen halt...
- SMS
- Fotos (nur ganz selten sage ich mal)
- Internet, aber kA was denke mal sowas wie MSN VideoChat ?!? falls das geht ?!? und ICQ sowie Emails abrufen
- Facebook Spiele und MeinVZ Spiele (Flash glaube ich, dieses Frohe Ernte, Mein Cafe, Cityville)

Glaube das wars, ich hatte so an das HTC Desire HD, oder das Samsung I9000 gedacht,
zumindest ist ihr das S2 zu teuer.
Es gibt sicherlich noch andere Handys ?!? 
Ein nogo wäre das SE mit Tastatur, sowas will sie gar nicht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir noch weitere Handys nennen, da Ende Juli erst der neue Vertrag kommt ist ja noch 2 Monate Zeit.
zZ hat sie ein Samsung SGH-F480i und noch keine Erfahrung mit Internet am Handy, sieht aber teilweise etwas bei mir (hab aber auch nur das HTC Magic, bis Ende Juli ebenfalls, aber ich weiß schon was ich will )

MfG SveD


----------



## Joel-92 (29. Mai 2011)

Facebook Spiele gehen meines Wissens nur mit dem iPhone!


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (29. Mai 2011)

vergiss samsung handys, hol dir das htc wildfire das ist sein geld 100% wert oder am besten das HTC Desire HD! aber jetz kommts das DesireHD ist viel zu teuer dann lieber für gutes geld das wildfire! habs selbst gehabt! zu zeit hab ich das Nokia N8 

mein tip wildfire oder warte bis weinnachten bis dahin kommen die neusten modele von HTC!


----------



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

Joel-92 schrieb:


> Facebook Spiele gehen meines Wissens nur mit dem iPhone!


 Nein, die gehen garnicht.


----------



## SveD (29. Mai 2011)

Keine Plattform kann das bis jetzt ? Ist davon nur Facebook betroffen oder gehen die anderen Spiele z.B. auf meinVZ auch nicht mit irgendeinem Handy ?


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (29. Mai 2011)

Wär das LG Optimus Black oder Speed was für sie?


----------



## jensi251 (29. Mai 2011)

SveD schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Plattform kann das bis jetzt ? Ist davon nur Facebook betroffen oder gehen die anderen Spiele z.B. auf meinVZ auch nicht mit irgendeinem Handy ?


Das geht auch nicht.


----------



## SveD (29. Mai 2011)

Ich meine selbst letztes Jahr Ostern hat mein Kumpel schon mit dem SE Xperia X1 Frohe Ernte (Spiel bei meinVZ). Mit meinem HTC Magic gings nicht weil Flash fehlte. war damals auch noch Android 1.6.



(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Wär das LG Optimus Black oder Speed was für sie?


 Ich bin von LG in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so begeistert wie damals. Muss ich mir mal die Fakten anschauen.


----------



## zøtac (29. Mai 2011)

Flash kannste mit iOS komplett vergessen, da schon eher Android. Ob es funktioniert, kA


----------



## iceman-joker (29. Mai 2011)

zøtac schrieb:
			
		

> Flash kannste mit iOS komplett vergessen, da schon eher Android. Ob es funktioniert, kA



....ich denke eher nicht,das es funzt.


----------



## SveD (29. Mai 2011)

Ja ich hab mich mal schlau gemacht. Mein Kumpel hatte Windows mobile auf seinem x1 da ging das mit einem Browser. Na mal schauen... vielleicht wird ja bis dahin Das S2 günstiger... z.Z. kostet das ja im Vertrag fast 280euros...


----------



## Balko29 (29. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab mir das S2 geholt,und dafür mein I4 verkauft,und muß sagen,das Gerät ist einfach nur Top.Lieber etwas teurer,aber dafür was gutes.Denn wer billig kauft,kauft 2 oder 3 mal.


----------



## Freak2011 (29. Mai 2011)

also mit einem HTC Desire HD macht sie nicht viel Falsch es ist absolut benutzer freundlich und hat viel luft nach oben was den speed angeht !


----------



## SveD (29. Mai 2011)

SveD schrieb:


> Sie will damit machen
> - Telefonieren sehr viel... Frauen halt...
> - SMS
> - Fotos (nur ganz selten sage ich mal)
> ...



Telefonieren und SMS + Fotos sollten ja alle können heutzutage.
Facebook und MeinVZ geht ja nun wie ich gehört mit gar keinem Handy
Wie ist es denn mit den anderen genannten Sachen, also MSN mit Video Chat (Muss dann auch ein Handy mit Front Kamera sein, klar.) ICQ sowie Emails sollten auch auf fast allen Möglich sein.


----------



## zøtac (29. Mai 2011)

Facebook und MeinVZ geht, nur die Spiele halt nicht. 
MSN und ICQ funktioniert, gibts alles kostenlos im Market ->https://market.android.com/details?id=im.mercury.android&feature=search_result z.B.
Mit Videochat kenn ich mich nicht aus, mit der Skype App funktioniert es nicht so viel kann ich sagen


----------



## SveD (29. Mai 2011)

Das MeinVZ geht weiß ich, die Seite kann man ja öffnen im Browser oder auch die eingeschränkte APP nutzen je nach dem.

*******, ich dachte echt die Handy Welt ist schon weiter als vor 2 Jahren, weil ich denke doch nicht, das z.B. das S2 zu langsam ist von der Hardware für die billigen VZ/Facebook Spiele oder ??
Denn wie ich ja sagte auf dem X1 vom Kumpel ging z.B. Frohe Ernte !

Meine Freundin würde dann auch ein "low budget" Handy reichen wie ich das sehe, da sie ja keine Leistung oder großes Display ect braucht, wenn sie dann am Ende nur Telefonieren, SMS, ab und an Fotos machen, Emails ICQ / MSN chatten, und evtl Facebook sowie meinVZ schreiben kann.


----------



## Freak2011 (29. Mai 2011)

nunja desto besseres Handy (Hardware), desto weniger warte zeit beim Laden von Apps und Page aufbau ^^ z.B.

klar internetnutzung hängt auch vom Datentarif und vom Browser aber auch viel von der Hardware !


----------



## Freak2011 (29. Mai 2011)

und die facebook spiele haben nicht mit der Schnelligkeit des Handys zutun, nur eher von der Implementierung, würde man die ganzen Games in die Facebook apps einbinden so würde die App unfassbar groß sein!! und kaum noch händelbar, davon abgesehen sind facebook games auf PCs optimiert, das ist das gleich wie Für apple geräte kommen games ohne ende und für Android erst anch einer weile, da für Apple handys kaum was optimiert werden muss da die handys oft die gleiche auflösung haben, nur die next Gen der Graka Chips usw, was bei Android handys ja variabel ist, da es mehrere hersteller gibt!


----------



## SveD (4. Juni 2011)

aber evtl gehen ja die Spiele mit einem WP7 Handy.  Und zwar mit dem Skyfire Browser, vieleicht hat ja jemand ein WP7 Handy und kann das mal testen ob diese vz spiele / facebook spiele funktionieren. Zumindest wird dies gesagt, und zumindest wie ich schon erwähnte mit dem X1 und Skyfire ging vor einem Jahr schon Frohe Ernte zumindest.


----------

